# Tach auch



## ellobo (7 Mai 2008)

Hallöchen, bin jetzt seit vier Monaten on Board und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich komme aus dem Pott und bin seit ca. 3 Jahren Pic-Hunter. Leider bin ich beruflich sehr eingespannt, 
sodaß ich mich nicht so sehr ins Board einbringen kann, wie ich es gerne möchte.


----------



## Katzun (7 Mai 2008)

hallo ellobo,

fühl dich herzlich willkommen bei uns und wünsche dir viel spaß bei der pic-jagt, findest bestimmt ne menge bei uns. 

p.s. keiner verlangt von dir das du 20 beiträge am tag schreibst, so wie du dich derzeit einbringst ist das schon sehr gut, wenn das alle so von unseren 10.400 membern machen würden, hätten wir täglich über 1000 neue beiträge.

also bleib am ball und geh als gutes bespiel voran 

viele grüße,

katzun


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo ellebo!
Ich habe ja schon ein paar deiner Themen bewundert und war begeistert!
Schön, wenn sich neue Member bei uns einbringen, denn eine Community funktioniert nur mit Geben und Nehmen. Leider vergessen viele das Geben und deshalb sind wir dir für jedes neue Thema dankbar!

In diesem Sinne: Herzlich Willkommen an Board :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (7 Mai 2008)

Grüß dich ellobo. 

Schön das du dich vorstellst.Bist ja hier kein Unbekannter mehr.

Ich glaube wen du in den gleichen Stil wie sonst weitermachst, werden wir alle unseren Spaß haben (und du deine Pics).

Herzlich Willkommen
:thumbup:


----------



## mjw (7 Mai 2008)

Hi ellobo,
auch von mir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN" und schön das du dich trotz der 4 Monate an Board noch kurz vorstellst.

Über den "Rest" sollltest du dir keine Gedanken machen - lass es einfach so weitegen, wie bisher, dann haben alle Mitglieder ´ne Menge Spass an deinem "einbringen".

Also: Geniess die Zeit mit und bei "uns" und lass es dir gut gehen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## mark lutz (9 Mai 2008)

von mir ein freundliches hallo und viel spass hier


----------

